# Sandals resort



## mkd20012001

Has anyone on here ever been to any of the Sandals Resorts?  If so, which ones(s).  Any recommendations or likes/dislikes would be appreciated.  TIA


----------



## remaxrealtor

mkd20012001 said:
			
		

> Has anyone on here ever been to any of the Sandals Resorts?  If so, which ones(s).  Any recommendations or likes/dislikes would be appreciated.  TIA


We went to Ocho Rios for our honeymoon. Unfortunately, the second day was 9/11. We couldn't leave and were so worried, but the people there were so warm and concerned, they made it as bearable as it could be.  Rooms and service were very nice, food was OK, not fantastic, open bar was nice!


----------



## RoseRed

I stayed at Sandals Monteigo Bay, it was AWESOME!!!  Someday I want to go to the one in Negril.


----------



## DunkirkDogg

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I stayed at Sandals Monteigo Bay, it was AWESOME!!!  Someday I want to go to the one in Negril.



I stayed @ Sandals Negril. The resort and the people are extremely nice on the resort but I wouldn't recommend going too far away from the resort. Walking down the beach beyond the Sandals property every five second a local would push the wacky-tobacky and other forms of extracurricular lifestyles. Views were great and well worth the trip IMO.


----------



## jenbengen

We stayed at Sandals Ocho Rios in Jamaica for our honeymoon. It was fantastic!! The all-inclusive really IS just that. We would order steaks at dinner and if we wanted another they just brought it out. When you are done eating, you just walk away. It was great. The staff was super nice, too. If you are considering Jamaica, Dunns River has a much nicer pool than Ocho Rios. Dunns River has a HUGE bar inside the pool.


----------



## mkd20012001

I've been looking at all the different hotels websites and they all look great.  Anyone know when the best time to go is?


----------



## jenbengen

We went in November and found the resort was practically empty. LOL. I'm not sure about the rest of the year. Just keep in mind hurricane season.


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I stayed at Sandals Monteigo Bay, it was AWESOME!!!  Someday I want to go to the one in Negril.



  
 Sandals resort 01-08-2007 01:37 PM dont bother to ask chasey cause she can only afford to go to FlipFlop Resorts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

I stayed at the onew next to Montego bay in 1995 and it was awesome.  Its great not to have to worry about anything at all.  The food was good and the alcohol was flowing freely.  My stomach didn't like the Red Stripe beer.  Good thing I spent alot of time in the water so as to eliminate any stripes that may have occured!!!


----------



## nachomama

I've always wanted to do a family Christmas vaca to the Beaches Resort in Turks & Caicos.


----------



## StrwberryKisses

I would love to spend a few weeks in the Caribean. Not sure which island. Or what the H why not all of them..LOL


----------



## flomaster

4 the idiot that gave me negative karma.  What exactly is a dillhole?  Moron


----------



## mkd20012001

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Sandals resort 01-08-2007 01:37 PM dont bother to ask chasey cause she can only afford to go to FlipFlop Resorts!!!!!!!!!!!!


 i go that same karma!


----------



## JabbaJawz

jenbengen said:
			
		

> We stayed at Sandals Ocho Rios in Jamaica for our honeymoon. It was fantastic!! The all-inclusive really IS just that. We would order steaks at dinner and if we wanted another they just brought it out. When you are done eating, you just walk away. It was great. The staff was super nice, too. If you are considering Jamaica, Dunns River has a much nicer pool than Ocho Rios. Dunns River has a HUGE bar inside the pool.



DITTO!  It was wonderful at Ocho Rios, and we made a trip to Dunns River, too.  We climbed the Dunns River Falls, went tubing, and also rode bareback in the ocean!  SOOOOOO nice!


----------



## desertrat

flomaster said:
			
		

> 4 the idiot that gave me negative karma.  What exactly is a dillhole?  Moron


  '70s Show.
My guess is where you would stick a dill.


----------



## muffin

*Sandals*

We went and stayed at Montego Bay beautiful people and staff great leaving for Aruba next weekend like it better the most beautiful beaches I have ever seen.  People great food great and inexpensive it is just great!!!!!!!!  Much better prices that Sandals they are on the high side.


----------



## kom526

nachomama said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to do a family Christmas vaca to the Beaches Resort in Turks & Caicos.


We went to Turks and Caicos in 05. It was great, the little guy was 3 and loved going down the waterslide with daddy. He still remembers the plane ride and being afraid to walk on the sand.


----------



## happy_bee4

mkd20012001 said:
			
		

> Has anyone on here ever been to any of the Sandals Resorts?  If so, which ones(s).  Any recommendations or likes/dislikes would be appreciated.  TIA



They are having some kind of special right now, you should check out their website and subscribe to the newsletter


----------



## CrunchTime

happy_bee4 said:
			
		

> They are having some kind of special right now, you should check out their website and subscribe to the newsletter


When I'm on myspace they have a banner at the top of the page that keeps saying 40% off.  I would    to go to one of the Sandals Resorts some day.  Right now I have  I have heard they are beautiful.  In Antigua they just opened a new hotel.


----------



## sexyback

Sandals is the bomb diggity!   You should go to the one in the bahamas.   It is soo big.


----------



## baseballmom

Sandals is a good place to go..   The best thing is that it is all inclusive. Another thing is be careful on which one you go to ...


----------



## sexyback

baseballmom said:
			
		

> Sandals is a good place to go..   The best thing is that it is all inclusive. Another thing is be careful on which one you go to ...


Which ones should people not go to?    Have you ever been?  If so which one did you stay at?  Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Pinkflamingo

sexyback said:
			
		

> Which ones should people not go to?    Have you ever been?  If so which one did you stay at?  Sorry for all the questions.



The Sandals in Jamaica and St. Lucia are fantastic, but the Sandals Royal Bahamian in the Bahamas has had alot of "issues" lately, especially when it comes to customer service.

I had a client go there last December, and while he said the resort itself was nice, very well maintained, etc., the service was just "average".  The worst part is making your dinner reservations.  You must be sure to make them immediately upon arrival at the resort, because if you don't you may not get into the ones you want to eat at during your stay, especially if the resort is near capacity.

The bellman who brought my client's luggage down failed to retrieve their coats from the room, and subsequently they didn't get them before they left (had to leave or they would have missed their plane).  It took me 3 weeks of almost daily calls and emails before they returned them.  They even tried to make my clients foot the bill for the shipping, even though it was the bellman's fault they were left behind.

Read the reviews on Tripadvisor, but take some with a grain of salt because some people will complain about absolutely anything.


----------



## mkd20012001

So after thinking about it for a year we finally booked a trip.  We are going to Sandals Ochos Rios in May for our 5 year anniversary.  I am so excited!!!


----------



## Flavor

rockin'


----------



## mkd20012001

Only 16 days until we leave!!!


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> Only 16 days until we leave!!!


 

Did you book online or through a rep?


----------



## mkd20012001

Online through their site.  They have great prices right now.


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> Online through their site. They have great prices right now.


 

I was just looking they have some 50% off, 
but they are still like $3000.00


----------



## thurley42

sanchezf said:


> I was just looking they have some 50% off,
> but they are still like $3000.00



when you factor in all of your food, liquor, and the fact that you don't have to deal with kids it's not a bad price at all...


----------



## sanchezf

thurley42 said:


> when you factor in all of your food, liquor, and the fact that you don't have to deal with kids it's not a bad price at all...


 

Thats very true


----------



## sanchezf

thurley42 said:


> when you factor in all of your food, liquor, and the fact that you don't have to deal with kids it's not a bad price at all...


 

Do they not allow kids at all?


----------



## RoseRed

sanchezf said:


> I was just looking they have some 50% off,
> but they are still like $3000.00



That is about what we paid for 8 days, 7 nights. 11 years ago.


----------



## thurley42

sanchezf said:


> Do they not allow kids at all?



nope..hence the reason we are currently booking our 4th Sandals Trip in 2.5 years...

Got back from Negril last week, stayed at a Riu, it was ok, but it wasn't Sandals that is for sure!


----------



## RoseRed

I think that Beaches is part of the Sandals resorts and they are family oriented.


----------



## Pete

Hedonism


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Hedonism


----------



## thurley42

Pete said:


> Hedonism



is nasty


----------



## mkd20012001

Our trip is 8 days 7 nights plus airfare for $3400.  We also got a villa suite with concierge.  The lower end rooms were like 2100 but they all seem to be sold out now.  Considering all of the food, alcohol and watersports are included thats not a bad price.  I can't wait!


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> Our trip is 8 days 7 nights plus airfare for $3400. We also got a villa suite with concierge. The lower end rooms were like 2100 but they all seem to be sold out now. Considering all of the food, alcohol and watersports are included thats not a bad price. I can't wait!


 

Wow

Take pictures and show me when you get back
PLEASE

Hows my boy?


----------



## mkd20012001

sanchezf said:


> Wow
> 
> Take pictures and show me when you get back
> PLEASE
> 
> Hows my boy?



I will!  You know I will put them on my myspace.  

He's good.  He's been having play dates every weekend with a friend of mine who got a golden retriever puppy.  He's warming up to him.  Jaeger isn't as fond of other dogs as he is people.  He'll play with people all day.  When we use to take him to the daog park he would follow all the people around while dogs were trying to chase him.  The last pictures I put up on myspace of him were from when we got all of the snow.  How are yours doing?


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> I will! You know I will put them on my myspace.
> 
> He's good. He's been having play dates every weekend with a friend of mine who got a golden retriever puppy. He's warming up to him. Jaeger isn't as fond of other dogs as he is people. He'll play with people all day. When we use to take him to the daog park he would follow all the people around while dogs were trying to chase him. The last pictures I put up on myspace of him were from when we got all of the snow. How are yours doing?


 

They are doing wonderful, you know mine are the same way love people just not so much other animals.


----------



## mkd20012001

sanchezf said:


> They are doing wonderful, you know mine are the same way love people just not so much other animals.



It's so cool how they have so much in common.  I am glad they are doing well.


----------



## frogman123

We are going on our honeymoon in June to Sandals Antigua- very very excited. Buuuut, just so you know don't get too happy about "50% off". There ius ALWAYS a deal like that- its a gimick and its never been "100%". We got ours at "60% off", and guess what? its the same price now (even thought the deal was supposed to be over the day after we booked) that it was then. Then again, I knew that before we booked (did a lot of research)... Have fun!


----------



## mkd20012001

frogman123 said:


> We are going on our honeymoon in June to Sandals Antigua- very very excited. Buuuut, just so you know don't get too happy about "50% off". There ius ALWAYS a deal like that- its a gimick and its never been "100%". We got ours at "60% off", and guess what? its the same price now (even thought the deal was supposed to be over the day after we booked) that it was then. Then again, I knew that before we booked (did a lot of research)... Have fun!



Yeah it was basically the same prices last year I was looking.  We ended up getting 65% off though I'm good with that.  We would have gone either way though because we have been talking about it for so long.  Have fun on your trip.


----------



## mkd20012001

I leave in less than 24 hours for Jamaica!  Woohoo I am so excited.  Headed up to the airport hotel after work today.


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> I leave in less than 24 hours for Jamaica! Woohoo I am so excited. Headed up to the airport hotel after work today.


 

Awesome, have a wonderful time and get us pictures.....

Whos keeping the boy?


----------



## mkd20012001

sanchezf said:


> Awesome, have a wonderful time and get us pictures.....
> 
> Whos keeping the boy?



Thanks, will do!

Chesapeake Pet Resort as always, they are great to him.


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> Thanks, will do!
> 
> Chesapeake Pet Resort as always, they are great to him.


 

Do you mind if I ask how much they charge you for a week?


----------



## mkd20012001

sanchezf said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much they charge you for a week?



It's $26.00 per day.  Since we use them a lot I think every 13th or 14th visit is free also.  It is a little more than some of the other place by a couple dollars but well worth it.  Jaeger loves going there and they love him.


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> It's $26.00 per day. Since we use them a lot I think every 13th or 14th visit is free also. It is a little more than some of the other place by a couple dollars but well worth it. Jaeger loves going there and they love him.


 

That's not a bad price

unless your like me and have 3 dogs


----------



## mkd20012001

sanchezf said:


> That's not a bad price
> 
> unless your like me and have 3 dogs



Yeah that is why we haven't gotten another dog.  It would double our kennel bills and Jaeger stays at the kennel several times a year.  Our last bill was 300.00 I could only imagine having to double it.


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> Yeah that is why we haven't gotten another dog. It would double our kennel bills and Jaeger stays at the kennel several times a year. Our last bill was 300.00 I could only imagine having to double it.


 

Thank goodness my mom & dad & friends are good to me....


----------



## mkd20012001

sanchezf said:


> Thank goodness my mom & dad & friends are good to me....



Yes indeed!  Everyone I know either has a dog already or cats.  I don't think Jaeger would like cats but I'm not willing to find out.  It's great you have someone to car for ALL of them.


----------



## mkd20012001

Got back from Sandals Ocho Rios late Saturday night and had an awesome time.  I would highly recommend going there.  The resort was absolutely beautiful and very spacious.  We have already booked our next Sandals vacation...yay.


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> Got back from Sandals Ocho Rios late Saturday night and had an awesome time. I would highly recommend going there. The resort was absolutely beautiful and very spacious. We have already booked our next Sandals vacation...yay.


 

Are the pictures up yet????


----------



## mkd20012001

sanchezf said:


> Are the pictures up yet????



I have them up on facebook but myspace will be up tonight.  It took me forever to load them.


----------



## sanchezf

mkd20012001 said:


> I have them up on facebook but myspace will be up tonight. It took me forever to load them.


 

PM your facebook  I already have your MS


----------



## nachomama

sanchezf said:


> PM your facebook  I already have your MS



I think I saw something like that on a t-shirt once...


----------



## toppick08

nachomama said:


> I think I saw something like that on a t-shirt once...


----------



## thurley42

mkd20012001 said:


> Got back from Sandals Ocho Rios late Saturday night and had an awesome time.  I would highly recommend going there.  The resort was absolutely beautiful and very spacious.  We have already booked our next Sandals vacation...yay.



where ya going next time?

Glad you had fun!  Welcome to the SSG Family!


----------



## mkd20012001

thurley42 said:


> where ya going next time?
> 
> Glad you had fun!  Welcome to the SSG Family!



Sandals Grande St. Lucia, I can't wait.  I heard this one is hands down the best Sandals resort.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

mkd20012001 said:


> Sandals Grande St. Lucia, I can't wait.  I heard this one is hands down the best Sandals resort.



That's where hubby & I went on our honeymoon, almost 2 years ago.  We had such an amazing time.  It's so beautiful there and like the other Sandals resorts, the service was perfect & the people were great.  Sign up for the zipline canopy tour & the atv tour on the beach.  Great water to jetski in, too - lots of big waves, a cove to explore & they let you go really far out away from the resort.  Fun times!  

I had gone to the Dunn's River Sandals in Jamaica a few years back & loved it there also.  We had a baby almost 3 months ago so I guess we'll need to check out the Beaches resorts instead of Sandals when he gets a little older.  I need a vacation now!


----------



## mkd20012001

CalvertNewbie said:


> That's where hubby & I went on our honeymoon, almost 2 years ago.  We had such an amazing time.  It's so beautiful there and like the other Sandals resorts, the service was perfect & the people were great.  Sign up for the zipline canopy tour & the atv tour on the beach.  Great water to jetski in, too - lots of big waves, a cove to explore & they let you go really far out away from the resort.  Fun times!
> 
> I had gone to the Dunn's River Sandals in Jamaica a few years back & loved it there also.  We had a baby almost 3 months ago so I guess we'll need to check out the Beaches resorts instead of Sandals when he gets a little older.  I need a vacation now!



Thanks for all the info.  I can't wait to go.  I'm sure the Beaches' resorts are just as nice.


----------



## Old Timer

mkd20012001 said:


> Thanks for all the info.  I can't wait to go.  I'm sure the Beaches' resorts are just as nice.



I almost got off at the Beaches drop off near the end of the rum punch cruise to Margaritaville in Jamaica.  From what I recall it looked pretty nice there!!  Luckily the crew knew where we were supposed to get off and put us back on the boat!  Fun times!


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Old Timer said:


> I almost got off at the Beaches drop off near the end of the rum punch cruise to Margaritaville in Jamaica.  From what I recall it looked pretty nice there!!  Luckily the crew knew where we were supposed to get off and put us back on the boat!  Fun times!



Was that the cruise on the big old pirate ship?  If so, I can relate to how you felt by the end of the cruise.  By the time we got back to the resort I could barely get off the boat.  They let me drive the boat, too........before I drank to much of course!  Who would've thought they'd actually say yes?  I never knew rum punch would get to me like that!


----------



## mkd20012001

CalvertNewbie said:


> Was that the cruise on the big old pirate ship?  If so, I can relate to how you felt by the end of the cruise.  By the time we got back to the resort I could barely get off the boat.  They let me drive the boat, too........before I drank to much of course!  Who would've thought they'd actually say yes?  I never knew rum punch would get to me like that!



Yeah the Rum punch is potent.  Let's just say after the the booze cruise on the catamaran I was highly intoxicated...


----------



## Tigerlily

I ordered an information packet from them a few months ago and let's just say that if I ever have the funds Sandals is very high on my list of a destination vacation place to go. Until then I can at least flip through those glossy pages and dream.


----------



## Old Timer

CalvertNewbie said:


> Was that the cruise on the big old pirate ship?  If so, I can relate to how you felt by the end of the cruise.  By the time we got back to the resort I could barely get off the boat.  They let me drive the boat, too........before I drank to much of course!  Who would've thought they'd actually say yes?  I never knew rum punch would get to me like that!



It was a catamaran.  We actually bought the dvd with us doing the nickle, dime, quarter, dollar dance - they rushed it a day earlier to get it to us before we left.  The dvd guy actually chased the bus we were riding to the airport in down to deliver it to us.  They really want to keep their tourists happy!!


----------



## mkd20012001

I am going back even sooner than I thought.  We just booked Dunn's River Villagio Resort in Jamaica for mid November.  They had a really good deal on the flights and I figured why not.  I am so excited.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mkd20012001 said:


> I am going back even sooner than I thought.  We just booked Dunn's River Villagio Resort in Jamaica for mid November.  They had a really good deal on the flights and I figured why not.  I am so excited.



Directly through Sandals?  I'm always looking for good deals.  If you don't mind sharing, I'd love to get more info.


----------



## mkd20012001

Chasey_Lane said:


> Directly through Sandals?  I'm always looking for good deals.  If you don't mind sharing, I'd love to get more info.



I book the resort through Sandals online and then the flights I got through Air Jamaica.  They had a sale though yesterday (I think) for $104 one way.  Our flights were a little under $600, which is pretty good.  Air Jamaica is usually 800-1000.  The resort always has some kind of sale.  Sandals Ocho Rios has really good prices right now, cheaper than when we went in May.  We would have went there again but we wanted to try another resort.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mkd20012001 said:


> I book the resort through Sandals online and then the flights I got through Air Jamaica.  They had a sale though yesterday (I think) for $104 one way.  Our flights were a little under $600, which is pretty good.  Air Jamaica is usually 800-1000.  The resort always has some kind of sale.  Sandals Ocho Rios has really good prices right now, cheaper than when we went in May.  We would have went there again but we wanted to try another resort.



Yesterday I was browsing the Sandals site - saw that I could get 3 nights for $700 (per couple) w/out air.  Not bad considering what the cost usually is.  All things considered, I think it still might be a bit pricey.  Will have to do some more research.


----------



## sanchezf

You went to Ocho Rios last time?

I was thinking maybe booking for our 1 yr anniversary


----------



## mkd20012001

sanchezf said:


> You went to Ocho Rios last time?
> 
> I was thinking maybe booking for our 1 yr anniversary



Yep, Sandals Grande Ocho Rios.  They have the best deals.  Right now is the cheapest I have seen it since I have been looking.  I have looked at that site for like two years now.  I loved it at Ocho Rios but we just want to try a different one.


----------



## mkd20012001

Leaving tomorrow morning to go to Sandals Dunn's River.  I am so excited for some warm weather!!


----------



## mkd20012001

Three months from today and we will be at Sandals Grande St. Lucia.  I can't wait!


----------



## stars24

mkd20012001 said:


> Three months from today and we will be at Sandals Grande St. Lucia.  I can't wait!



39 days until Sandals Carlysle Inn, Jamaica.     I share your excitement!


----------



## KWAK

stars24 said:


> 39 days until Sandals Carlysle Inn, Jamaica.     I share your excitement!



Two weeks until Sandals - Montego Bay!!


----------



## stars24

mkd, since you've been to Sandals before, any info you have about what to bring or what to do would be great 

halfangel:  I'm jealous.  I'd love to escape from this snow right now!!!


----------



## punchbuggy

Sandals St. Lucia is fantastic!  The ride from the airport is a bit long....hour on a bus through the mountains...if you can afford to take a helicopter, it's well worth it (quicker) but the bus ride with the rest of the tourists is a blast too! Have fun!!


----------



## mkd20012001

stars24 said:


> mkd, since you've been to Sandals before, any info you have about what to bring or what to do would be great
> 
> halfangel:  I'm jealous.  I'd love to escape from this snow right now!!!



insect repellant, sunscreen, conditoner (they have shampoo and conditioner there but bring your own conditioner)

You dont need to bring a haridryer, the one there is fine.  They also have aloe vera in your room.

A couple of sundresses will take care of dinner attire.  For men two pair of khakis and some polo/button up shirts would work.  I try to limit the amount of clothes I bring.  You will not even wear everything you pack.  Bring at least 2 bathing suits.  Sometimes they take a while to dry.  

Bathing suit cover ups work great for breakfast and lunch.  The majority of the time I was in my bathing suit and a cover up.  

If you plan to do any excursions make sure you bring proper clothing/shoes for them (water shoes, old pair of tennis shoes for hiking, old pair of clothes for atving, etc)  

If there are any restaurants that need reservations do that immediately as they book up quickly.

That's all I can think of right now, if you have any questions just ask!

Have a great time!


----------



## CalvertNewbie

mkd20012001 said:


> insect repellant, sunscreen, conditoner (they have shampoo and conditioner there but bring your own conditioner)
> 
> You dont need to bring a haridryer, the one there is fine.  They also have aloe vera in your room.
> 
> A couple of sundresses will take care of dinner attire.  For men two pair of khakis and some polo/button up shirts would work.  I try to limit the amount of clothes I bring.  You will not even wear everything you pack.  Bring at least 2 bathing suits.  Sometimes they take a while to dry.
> 
> Bathing suit cover ups work great for breakfast and lunch.  The majority of the time I was in my bathing suit and a cover up.
> 
> If you plan to do any excursions make sure you bring proper clothing/shoes for them (water shoes, old pair of tennis shoes for hiking, old pair of clothes for atving, etc)
> 
> If there are any restaurants that need reservations do that immediately as they book up quickly.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now, if you have any questions just ask!
> 
> Have a great time!



Great advice.  Completely agree with tennis shoes and an outfit or 2 that you don't mind getting filthy.  Hubby and I did the zip line excursion and tennis shoes were a must, flip flops would fall off.  They also told us that we should wear pants for that but I only had capris which were fine.  We did the ATV tour and got ridiculously muddy.  

Like mkd20012001 said, make those restaurant reservations in advance because the nicer ones fill up very quick.  Also, make your reservations for the excursions you're interested when you first get there.


----------



## stars24

Thanks, that was very helpful!

I would have never thought of insect repellent.  I was mostly curious about how many "dressier" clothes we would have to bring, as we're mostly shorts/tshirts people...   So I feel much better now...  Thanks again.


----------



## mkd20012001

stars24 said:


> Thanks, that was very helpful!
> 
> I would have never thought of insect repellent.  I was mostly curious about how many "dressier" clothes we would have to bring, as we're mostly shorts/tshirts people...   So I feel much better now...  Thanks again.



You don't have to get very dressed up unless you want to.  I just bring a few sundresses and nice sandals some nice capris work also.  I would not recommend heels because they are a pain in the sand.  I bring two pair of khakis for hubby and like 4 dress shirts/polos.  You will see a lot of the younger guys just in shorts and a polo.  I don't find that they are very strict with the dress code.  

Also, 2-3 nights a week are usually themed buffets (beach party, street jamboree, etc.).  You can wear whatever you want for those.


----------



## Pinkflamingo

stars24 said:


> mkd, since you've been to Sandals before, any info you have about what to bring or what to do would be great
> 
> halfangel:  I'm jealous.  I'd love to escape from this snow right now!!!



Great suggestions from the other posters!
Also remember since you will be at one of the properties in Montego Bay, that you have exchange privileges with the other 2 Sandals in that area and complimentary transfers between the 3.  Sandals Royal Caribbean in Montego Bay is my favorite, and the Thai restaurant out on the private island is fantastic!  You can also visit the other Sandals resorts in Jamaica as well, but transfers aren't included for resorts outside of the city you are staying in.
There will be alot of activities already included for you to participate in (scuba, snorkeling, kayaks, etc.) but you can make tour reservations ahead of time if you want.  Any restaurant reservations should be made first thing when you arrive.
Also remember to sign up for the Sandals Select program when you get home, you will get enough points upon enrollment for $250 off your next trip!


----------



## sexy_pants

Pinkflamingo said:


> Great suggestions from the other posters!
> Also remember since you will be at one of the properties in Montego Bay, that you have exchange privileges with the other 2 Sandals in that area and complimentary transfers between the 3.  Sandals Royal Caribbean in Montego Bay is my favorite, and the Thai restaurant out on the private island is fantastic!  You can also visit the other Sandals resorts in Jamaica as well, but transfers aren't included for resorts outside of the city you are staying in.
> There will be alot of activities already included for you to participate in (scuba, snorkeling, kayaks, etc.) but you can make tour reservations ahead of time if you want.  Any restaurant reservations should be made first thing when you arrive.
> Also remember to sign up for the Sandals Select program when you get home, you will get enough points upon enrollment for $250 off your next trip!



How close are the 3 Sandals locations? I'm looking at Ochos Rios for the fall for my trip. What are the other 2 locations? Is 1 better than the others??


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sexy_pants said:


> How close are the 3 Sandals locations? I'm looking at Ochos Rios for the fall for my trip.



I want to visit Ocho Rios via cruise just to enjoy Dunn's River Falls.


----------



## whome20603

Chasey_Lane said:


> I want to visit Ocho Rios via cruise just to enjoy Dunn's River Falls.



I went on that very cruise, I was in 8th grade but still...I climbed the waterfall 

Plus we went to the 7-mile beach in the Cayman Islands and to Cozumel Mexico


----------



## thurley42

sexy_pants said:


> How close are the 3 Sandals locations? I'm looking at Ochos Rios for the fall for my trip. What are the other 2 locations? Is 1 better than the others??



Ocho Rios and Dunn River Falls are like a 15 minute bus ride apart....Montego is about 1.5 to 2 hours away....

Dunns River is nice...has a little golf course in front (like smaller than Par 3)  gorgeous architecture and I think a little more intimate...

Ocho Rios is split into two sections, the Garden Villas and the Oceanfront..you have to take a shuttle from one to the other because you cross the road..but it's literally 30 seconds...both sides have equal amounts of amentities...the ocean side is more hotel style rooms while the villas are your own private area with a pool (which is what we had) 

Villa side has the great pool, lots of activies during the day...alot of fun!

The new Sandals in Emerald Bay just opened in January...got the magazine about it a few weeks ago..looks amazing...gonna hit that one up sooner than later...


----------



## sexy_pants

thurley42 said:


> Ocho Rios and Dunn River Falls are like a 15 minute bus ride apart....Montego is about 1.5 to 2 hours away....
> 
> Dunns River is nice...has a little golf course in front (like smaller than Par 3)  gorgeous architecture and I think a little more intimate...
> 
> Ocho Rios is split into two sections, the Garden Villas and the Oceanfront..you have to take a shuttle from one to the other because you cross the road..but it's literally 30 seconds...both sides have equal amounts of amentities...the ocean side is more hotel style rooms while the villas are your own private area with a pool (which is what we had)
> 
> Villa side has the great pool, lots of activies during the day...alot of fun!
> 
> The new Sandals in Emerald Bay just opened in January...got the magazine about it a few weeks ago..looks amazing...gonna hit that one up sooner than later...



THANKS for all the info! The hubby is interested in Ochos Rios but i don't really care which one we go to. We are just going to go, our yearly vacation. 

Yeah, when looking online at the pics of the places to stay in OR, it showed how some were much further away. I'm not sure which i would prefer?! If you're more of a beach person, would you suggest the ocean side? If you're more of a bar drinking at the pool, would you suggest the villas??

Where is Emerald Bay? Sandals has a magazine? I might have to check that out


----------



## thurley42

sexy_pants said:


> THANKS for all the info! The hubby is interested in Ochos Rios but i don't really care which one we go to. We are just going to go, our yearly vacation.
> 
> Yeah, when looking online at the pics of the places to stay in OR, it showed how some were much further away. I'm not sure which i would prefer?! If you're more of a beach person, would you suggest the ocean side? If you're more of a bar drinking at the pool, would you suggest the villas??
> 
> Where is Emerald Bay? Sandals has a magazine? I might have to check that out



well, the beach only has a small area to swim in, so...I personally would say get the villa..more privacy.  It's only a 30 second shuttle back and fourth so...not a big deal either way..you will be hitting up both sides for the different restaraunts anyway...I would say the pool rocks during the day..alot of fun...plus it's nice to hit up in the middle of the night when there isn't anyone there...both sides have nice gym, the villa has a huge rock climbing wall....

I think Emerald Bay is in the Bahamas.....once you stay at Sandals you can sign up for SSG (Sandals Signature Guest) you get the mag, better rates, discount deals...it's great!  and when you go back they throw a reception for members every week...they gave us some jewelry and some bottles of rum!


----------



## sexy_pants

thurley42 said:


> well, the beach only has a small area to swim in, so...I personally would say get the villa..more privacy.  It's only a 30 second shuttle back and fourth so...not a big deal either way..you will be hitting up both sides for the different restaraunts anyway...I would say the pool rocks during the day..alot of fun...plus it's nice to hit up in the middle of the night when there isn't anyone there...both sides have nice gym, the villa has a huge rock climbing wall....
> 
> I think Emerald Bay is in the Bahamas.....once you stay at Sandals you can sign up for SSG (Sandals Signature Guest) you get the mag, better rates, discount deals...it's great!  and when you go back they throw a reception for members every week...they gave us some jewelry and some bottles of rum!



Sweetness!!


----------



## Pinkflamingo

sexy_pants said:


> How close are the 3 Sandals locations? I'm looking at Ochos Rios for the fall for my trip. What are the other 2 locations? Is 1 better than the others??



The 3 Sandals in Montego Bay are maybe 15-20 between each.
Each resort has it's own "personality" so to say 1 is better than another, it depends on the person.

The resorts in Ocho Rios are the Sandals Grande and Sandals Dunns River.
Sandals Dunns River will be closing July 31 of this year, so if you are going in the fall Sandals Grande Ocho Rios will be your only option in that area.
Sandals Grande Ocho Rios is a HUGE property with over 500 rooms on approximately 100 acres.


----------



## Pinkflamingo

thurley42 said:


> I think Emerald Bay is in the Bahamas.....once you stay at Sandals you can sign up for SSG (Sandals Signature Guest) you get the mag, better rates, discount deals...it's great!  and when you go back they throw a reception for members every week...they gave us some jewelry and some bottles of rum!



The new Sandals Emerald Bay is in Exuma, Bahamas.
All 183 suites are oceanfront and butler category!  There are some great grand opening rates right now too.


----------



## mkd20012001

Pinkflamingo said:


> The 3 Sandals in Montego Bay are maybe 15-20 between each.
> Each resort has it's own "personality" so to say 1 is better than another, it depends on the person.
> 
> The resorts in Ocho Rios are the Sandals Grande and Sandals Dunns River.
> Sandals Dunns River will be closing July 31 of this year, so if you are going in the fall Sandals Grande Ocho Rios will be your only option in that area.
> Sandals Grande Ocho Rios is a HUGE property with over 500 rooms on approximately 100 acres.



Why is Sandals Dunns River closing?  I was just there in November and the general manager didn't say anything about it.  All he could say was how much he loved working at that resort.


----------



## Pinkflamingo

mkd20012001 said:


> Why is Sandals Dunns River closing?  I was just there in November and the general manager didn't say anything about it.  All he could say was how much he loved working at that resort.



This property is leased but not owned by Sandals.  From my understanding they were unable to come to an agreement on lease terms, therefore Sandals is not renewing their lease.  The lease formally comes to an end in May but guests can travel thru July 31.

Hopefully something will change at the last minute but I've not heard any indication that it would (and attended a conference last week where the VP of sales and marketing for Sandals spoke to our group).


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Pinkflamingo said:


> This property is leased but not owned by Sandals.  From my understanding they were unable to come to an agreement on lease terms, therefore Sandals is not renewing their lease.  The lease formally comes to an end in May but guests can travel thru July 31.
> 
> Hopefully something will change at the last minute but I've not heard any indication that it would (and attended a conference last week where the VP of sales and marketing for Sandals spoke to our group).



Wow, that really sucks!  I loved it there.


----------



## mkd20012001

That does suck!  I still think I liked Ocho Rios better than Dunn's River though.  Hopefully something will happen and Sandals will keep it.


----------

